# Layout Progress Part 5



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It has been too quiet here, all the members that live where there is a real winter must be out doing summer chores and some summer fun things. I hope no one is locked out from the enforced PW change.
There has been a lot of progress on the layout in the past three weeks, it is now 2/3rds done. I did not take these pictures, so they are very low resolution.

The first picture is an overall view that shows the center peninsula. The freight yard tracks are now installed, the roundhouse is finished and installed and the upper level structure for the passenger yard is installed.








This is one of the tunnel portals detailed and installed. These all will have liners.








I like this view looking under the passenger yard structure. There is still a lot of work to be do to add buildings and dirt, ballast etc over the area around the tracks.








Here is another view across the freight yard just prior to installing the base for the passenger yard. The SHS uncouplers are visible, they are not yet detailed. Also visible are the temporary 5" substitute tracks in the sidings to the left since the 12 new MTH uncouplers we need are still not available.








Some additional scenic details added, the siding is still not installed over the culverts.








Lastly this is the equipment cart that stores under the end of the peninsula. It is not needed during operation since the entire layout can be controlled from the Cab 2 or an iPhone, plus the LCS on an iPad.


----------



## FlyerDoc (Jan 24, 2014)

Phenomenal! Great use of space. What are the supports for the passenger yard made of. They look very realistic. I have a passenger station not unlike your passenger station
under a freight/ lumber mill area and still have it temporarily supported by 1x2's. Also, do you have a duck under to get to the center peninsula 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Layout Progress*

That is a fantastic layout, a modeler's dream. But what is a "Lionel"?? Is that the owner's first name??


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

FlyerDoc, about halfway down the page of posts on this S scale forum there is an earlier post I did called Layout Progress Photos-Swing Gate. It has good resolution pictures of the swing gate through which the room is entered. this is an around the wall layout. No duck unders or lift outs.
The supports are wood that were cut to a pattern on a CNC machine. They are then covered in styrene cut to the shape you see, painted and weathered. The clearance from the freight yard to the passenger yard is 12". There was no other way to get six long passenger sidings in the space other than to double deck part of the yard. I did not want these hidden although there are some hidden staging tracks.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Lionel is definitely not the owners first name. We AF collectors long ago managed to accept a company called Lionel owns the Gilbert American Flyer brand!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I went back to find an earlier picture of the supports. Note how the bottom locks into a slot in the table and some have a tongue on the top to lock the upper deck in place. Not all the supports were fully inserted into the base when this picture was taken. It makes a very rigid structure. The appearance is just painting and detailing. The styrene was not needed on these supports, only under the viaduct.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Just an amazing beautiful layout. :appl:


----------



## FlyerDoc (Jan 24, 2014)

What makes it even nicer is each support is customized and different depending on the track configuration below. Wish I had a CNC machine...these are tough to make on an ordinary bandsaw. I may end up using dowels detailed to look like concrete pillars. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A downside of a CAD file and access to a CNC machine is things become more complex "just because they can." For example the three splayed sidings in the freight yard could easily be parallel to the other sidings so the closest three supports could be identical.
I like the idea of dowels detailed as concrete. The top support beams could also be straight rather than arched. This would be simple to build, it would not even require a band saw and would look great.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That has to be one of the finest S gauge layouts in
the country. Fantastic benchwork. The tracks look
great, and what a track plan. Sure isn't what old
A C Gilbert had in mind when he created the S.

Don


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Breath-taking!!! I've never seen a S gauge model rr such as this.. Sure, we have all seen O scale but nothing like this in S..This is a work of art..... And I was one of those guys that was locked out because of the password snafu... I contacted Nuttinbutflyer,(Don), on facebook, and I believe he helped me get back in.. Thanks Don!!.. Again, just beautiful.. I still want to shrink down to miniature so I can ride those rails!!!! Maybe behind a double-headed Northern?????


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought you were doing chores, detailing the Nova and enjoying the summer weather. Very sorry to hear you were locked out. I was fortunate, I reset my PW and was never off line. It all worked without issue. 
To borrow a line from an old song, save your pennies and save your dimes to buy an airplane ticket to SNA. I edited out the 409. I would be delighted to host visitors after the layout is set up and operational


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Breath-taking!!! I've never seen a S gauge model rr such as this.. Sure, we have all seen O scale but nothing like this in S..This is a work of art..... And I was one of those guys that was locked out because of the password snafu... I contacted Nuttinbutflyer,(Don), on facebook, and I believe he helped me get back in.. Thanks Don!!.. Again, just beautiful.. I still want to shrink down to miniature so I can ride those rails!!!! Maybe behind a double-headed Northern?????


I got your back buddy!! And I am loving this layout. Can't wait to see the progress continue...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

very nice layout, great looking benchwork, and definitely seems to be making the most use out of available space ..
I like it


----------

